# How water resistant are camera bodies and lenses?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

It never really crossed my mind until recently when I was doing outdoor photography in the rain; the camera and lens were fine, but both were soaking wet in the end - I had a lens hood attached so most of my photos weren't ruined. Is there anything I should watch out more for next time?


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

Some cameras are listed as weather-resistant. But there is no 100% weather-proof.

I bought a rain cover for my DSLR; like these.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

My rule of thumb is that if the gear isn't listed as weather-resistant, then I try not to expose it to water at all. Too many ways for it to find its way into the body, where sensitive circuitry lurketh.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Not a camera I would recommend as a primary camera, but I have used my Olympus Tough 3000 underwater and it indeed performs as advertised. Otherwise a good old stetson or sombrero held above the camera should greatly reduce the amount of water that ends up on the camera.

BTW I do agree with what Max said as well. Best bet is to keep keep water away from anything not designed to handle it.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Or do what I do.
Use a grocery store bag making sure that there are no holes in the bag.

Works just as good and you do not waste money on something that is basically the same thing.


----------



## Captstn (May 22, 2003)

I have found that dollar store shower caps work great in a pinch and are easy get on and off your gear when needed.
Cheers


----------

